# Galinthias amoena



## tier (Dec 11, 2007)

Another Hymenopodidae












I know the pictures are a little dark, but they seem to hate light 

Regards,

tier


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 11, 2007)

lovley mantid.i want one


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, very nice species. :blink:


----------



## spawn (Dec 11, 2007)

Smallest adult mantis ever?


----------



## tier (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi

Ohh No, some smaller ones. I think females are 25mm and males 22mm approx.

Isn't Bolbena one of the smallest?

Regards,

tier


----------



## spawn (Dec 11, 2007)

Do these grow slow or are the L1 nymphs very very small?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice! Might you be posting some ootheca for sale in the near future?


----------



## Mantida (Dec 11, 2007)

Reminded me of P. virescens at first, with a much longer neck!


----------



## tier (Dec 12, 2007)

hi



> Do these grow slow or are the L1 nymphs very very small?


I dont know. I recieved a few adults. They need low temperature, that is all I can say.



> Very nice! Might you be posting some ootheca for sale in the near future?


No. Maybe in half a year if it will work with them. I already have some Oothecas, but won't sell any of these first generation. But thank you for being interested.



> Reminded me of P. virescens at first, with a much longer neck!


Yes, that is exactly what I thought when I saw them.

Regards,

tier


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 12, 2007)

No way - Theres smaller than grassmantis?I thought this thing was the smallest?

adult female


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 12, 2007)

geeez they are tiny as heck. good looking mantis though. gonna have to get me an mp-e 65 if i want to take their pics.

Bill


----------



## brancsikia (Dec 12, 2007)

Bolbena hottentotta (adult female) is a bit smaller than "grassmantid?" Odontomantis.


----------



## tier (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey brancsi, am I right? Do I see the half head and an eye of a male right below her claws? 

regards,


----------



## brancsikia (Dec 12, 2007)

tier said:


> Hey brancsi, am I right? Do I see the half head and an eye of a male right below her claws? regards,


No, sorry, you are wrong. It is the "trochanter" of the right raptorial foreleg.

Cheers Brancsikia


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 12, 2007)

brancsikia said:


> View attachment 70
> Bolbena hottentotta (adult female) is a bit smaller than "grassmantid?" Odontomantis.


hmm they look about same size to me..   there both tiny put it that way


----------



## brancsikia (Dec 12, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> hmm they look about same size to me..   there both tiny put it that way


Bolbena (Bolbena) hottentotta (IGM Nr. 79)

only about *15 mm* for the female.

They might look the same size but they are really tiny.


----------



## tier (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi

Some new pictures of this exotic species:

By the way, there is a mistake in this thread's title: The correct name of this species is G. amoena (not amonea).

Mating pair:






Subadult female:






Ootheca/-s:











regards,

tier


----------



## tier (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

There is another mistake: I've written that this mantid is a tropical one, but now I was informed that the area where they were found once is more like a savannah.

Regards,

tier


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 27, 2007)

VERY interesting! how big are those ooths?

Can't wait to see those L1s!


----------



## tier (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

The ooths are 4x4x4 up to 7x4x4mm.



> Can't wait to see those L1s!


Yes, same to me


----------



## drizzt (Dec 27, 2007)

Correct name is _Galinthias amoena._

Beautiful and aggresive little species, i breed two generations of them  

Highly recommended.


----------



## tier (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

thank you (but the name was corrected in post "17" already  )

regards

I cannot edit the title, the title says "Hymonopodidae", but it was corrected to "Hymenopodidae" in post "1" already, by the way ;-)


----------



## tier (Jan 25, 2008)

mating again












I hope the first ooths will hatch out soon &lt;_&lt; 

regards


----------



## Gurd (Jan 26, 2008)

Good news mate

best of luck with them


----------



## tier (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you very much Gurd, I think they should start hathcing within the next weeks.

At least I hope for it

regards,

Stefan


----------



## tier (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello

Got some fresh babies:





















regards,

Stefan


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2008)

tier said:


>


Nice Stefan, jewel in your hand  COngrate on the hatchling!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! They are tiny, but great looking!


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Some larvae molted to L2 already:
















And here is another adult female:






regards


----------



## Gurd (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done mate

They seem to be growing pretty quickly


----------



## Andrew (Feb 27, 2008)

Great looking little species, I look forward to raising them someday.


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi

I can answer your question together with spaw's question from post#6 now:

When they hatch out they are overwhelming huge, I think because of the long neck about 1cm. This means freshly hatched they are much bigger than Phyllocrania and about 3-4 times bigger than fresh Otomantis.

And they grow incredible lot with the first molting, so as L2 they ar as big as a Hierodula L3.

They molt every 14 days, but I keep them pretty cool at about 25-27°C daytime and 23°C nighttime. They never stop eating, I have to feed every day.

I guess they just need about 5 moltings to become adult, and I know the subadult stadium lasts for about 3 weeks only. That means they hatch out with an enorm size, they eat a lot, they molt every 14 days and they just need a few moltings, all in all they are raising quickly. They are very robust and only die because of cannibalism; but like drizzt pointed out already they are pretty agressive!

regards


----------



## Mantodeenforum (Apr 29, 2008)

Here a pic of a male L3:


----------

